# Stablebox Announces Acceptance of Bitcoin



## NickM (Apr 10, 2015)

MIAMI, Florida (April 10, 2015) – Stablebox, a worldwide web hosting services provider, today announced the acceptance of Bitcoin as a payment method for purchasing web hosting, virtual private servers and Internet domain names.  Stablebox has partnered with BitPay, the leading Bitcoin payment processor in the world, to enable customers to quickly and easily pay for services using Bitcoin.

Bitcoin, a popular peer-to-peer cryptocurrency created in 2008 by Satoshi Nakamoto, enables users across the globe to conduct transactions without the reliance on banks. Bitcoin transactions are stored in a public legder, known as the block chain, and are verified by a decentralized network of computer nodes running Bitcoin software. In exchange for the computation work required to verify Bitcoin transactions and maintain the block chain, the nodes of the Bitcoin network are themselves rewarded with Bitcoins.

Lane Eckley, Vice President of Operations of Stablebox's parent company, Hypernia, commented, “Bitcoin has proven itself as an effective, secure form of payment and is having a rapid and innovative impact on global business.”

“We want to provide multiple, convenient payment options to help people purchase our products,” said Eckley. “Adding support for Bitcoin helps us ensure that our customers can use their preferred payment methods.  We're excited to partner with BitPay to allow our customers to break free from the banking industry's stronghold.”

About Stablebox

Hypernia Corporation launched the Stablebox brand in early 2012 to specialize in providing enterprise class web hosting, cloud servers and dedicated servers to meet the ever growing needs of both individuals and businesses alike. Founded in 2001, Hypernia Corporation pioneered the Internet data center market with innovative service offerings that would help businesses and individuals take advantage of the speed and global reach of technology and the Internet.
 

Hypernia believes that for organizations to be successful, they need a partner that provides flexible and affordable solutions that spark independence and confidence in their online business. Hypernia established its high volume network for intense application hosting such as online gaming in 2002, and continues to be a leading provider of complex Internet hosting for enterprises with mission-critical Internet operations.

Contact

Email: [email protected]

Phone: 1-800-284-6978


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 10, 2015)

May I ask why a big company Hypernia with "apparently" customers such as Microsoft and EA, can't afford a custom layout for their own brand website? StableBox is using one of the most over used layouts ever.


----------



## NickM (Apr 10, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> May I ask why a big company Hypernia with "apparently" customers such as Microsoft and EA, can't afford a custom layout for their own brand website? StableBox is using one of the most over used layouts ever.


Each division of Hypernia operates independently of the other divisions with regards to budgets, operating expenses, etc.  We're working on a new layout, but our primary focus for Stablebox at the moment is providing the best support and reliability possible.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 10, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> May I ask why a big company Hypernia with "apparently" customers such as Microsoft and EA, can't afford a custom layout for their own brand website? StableBox is using one of the most over used layouts ever.


Considering Hypernia's "corporate headquarters" is a virtual office...


----------



## NickM (Apr 10, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Considering Hypernia's "corporate headquarters" is a virtual office...


And?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 11, 2015)

Leading international companies don't use virtual offices as their headquarters. I find it... challenging... to believe Hypernia is anywhere near as large (or to @Licencecart's point, wealthy) as it tries to make itself seem.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 11, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Leading international companies don't use virtual offices as their headquarters. I find it... challenging... to believe Hypernia is anywhere near as large (or to @Licencecart's point, wealthy) as it tries to make itself seem.


Well haha I've contacted Microsot Softwares on their facebook page to see if they are a client, if they can provide a review *cough* then they shouldn't have a issue saying yes we are. But haha I think they are all fake


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 11, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Considering Hypernia's "corporate headquarters" is a virtual office...


Dude, you need to get your facts straight.  The address listed on their WHOIS records and with the Florida SOS may be a Regis Business Center virtual office mail box but their company headquarters address listed on their BBB report and a few UCC filings is most definitely is not a virtual office.  It is a physical location (granted, it's a modest residential house not an office but it is definitely a physical location).



> _Zillow said "This home is ideally located by Schenley Park and Miami Childrens Hospital and will save you 30 minutes drive time to work. Interior has been updated, new fencing in back and front as well as travertine floors._"


TL;DR they are definitely a leading international company despite what the naysayers on this thread are trying to make people believe.



> Founded in 2001, Hypernia Corporation pioneered the Internet data center market


My current Internet business (started in 1998) and previous Internet business (started in 1994) wouldn't have been possible if Hypernia hadn't pioneered the Internet Data Center market in 2001 and if Al Gore hadn't invented the Internet.  Thank you Hypernia and Mr Gore!


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 11, 2015)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 11, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Dude, you need to get your facts straight.  The address listed on their WHOIS records and with the Florida SOS may be a Regis Business Center virtual office mail box but their company headquarters address listed on their BBB report and a few UCC filings is most definitely is not a virtual office.  It is a physical location (granted, it's a modest residential house not an office but it is definitely a physical location).


Big companies don't list different addresses for different things...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 11, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Big companies don't list different addresses for different things...


....yes, yes they do.

Souce: Administrative Manager for Coca-Cola Bottling Company, United.


----------



## NickM (Apr 11, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 11, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> ....yes, yes they do.
> 
> Souce: Administrative Manager for Coca-Cola Bottling Company, United.


From what you are talking about I think you are talking about: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=114845&p=irol-governancewhich is the Investors and Directors nothing to do with company addresses.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 12, 2015)

No, that's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 13, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> ....yes, yes they do.
> 
> Souce: Administrative Manager for Coca-Cola Bottling Company, United.


Yeah, I hear that Administrative Manager is often souced...


----------



## drmike (Apr 13, 2015)

I am not raining on this thread one way or another...

But I will chime in to say this hosting company habit where McBigCo owns multiple brands and the brands aren't per se attached is rather insane.  

McBigCo's don't tend to doink around with little aspiring whatever pimple dream companies.  If they want a new venture they hit it with big cash invest and proper A-Z - or at least most of that.

This reminds me of that DC in the UK with the recent instant fail VPS arm they own, but now don't own, but do own via their info on the website, TAX ID, etc.


I am hip to tax structuring, risk liability, and all the structuring gimmicks....  If that's what folks are doing here and at that UK company then they should scrape their damn legit biz name off of it and keep 5 miles of distance before they blow holes in both corporate veils  and build legal nexus and get violated by a legal smack down.


----------

